# Lord Voldemort prostethic



## zleviticus (Sep 11, 2009)

no but if you go to indymogul.com they did a backyard FX on how to create the look. Nothing fancy and i am sure you could improve on it.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

screamteam.com has a Voldemort-esque prosthetic called Gaunt


----------



## glauddi (Oct 14, 2009)

Life is too short to be serious, laugh it up.


----------



## grimmy (Oct 12, 2009)

This could be what you're looking for.






I spent a good while looking for one myself,
and ended me with the general acceptance that if i wanted to do it really well,
id have to make my own lifecast and make my own mask to fit me.
If you have the time, theres loads of tutorials on teh net about how to do it.

Another downer i found out was that they actully digitally reduce the nose in the movies, so if you're going for it, hope you have a small nose!!


----------



## Instant Monsters (Jun 15, 2011)

Instant Monsters has a prosthetic called "Snake Man" that is pretty similar to Voldemort's flattened face. Check it out at www.instantmonsters.com


----------

